# Bellator 51 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone who likes picking fights may sign up for this event. The only people who are already signed up were the ones who advanced in the tournament at last week's show. But we can have as many non-tourney matches as we have participants. The Bellator event takes place on September 24th, and that is when your picks will be due by the time the fights start at 7 PM Eastern time. The winner of the tourney gets this belt, made by *limba *like the tourney brackets:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 51, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose, and send them to me in a private message:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All of these)
> 
> * Alexis Vila vs. Joe Warren
> * Eduardo Dantas vs. Wilson Reis
> ...





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. The rest of the matchups will be posted before the event.

Bellator Pick 'em Tourney

*UFC_OWNS * (2-0) vs *dudeabides * (2-0)
*Thelegend * (2-0) vs *hixxy * (2-0)

Non Tourney Matches

*limba *(1-1) vs *St.Paul Guy* (1-1)
*kantowrestler *(0-1) vs *Rauno *(0-2)


Members signed up:
*
St.Paul Guy
limba
Rauno
kantowrestler
UFC_OWNS
dudeabides
Thelegend
hixxy
*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes truly the Final 4 were the best to advance to the semi finals, no one looks out of place, that said i'm going all the way to win this thing, it would help if I didn't have a reliable pick sender to face


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sign me up also and if another person signs up til the event starts i'm going against him. If not...that's that.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh what the heck. I've done so many of these in a row that I can't even watch Bellator unless I get to cheer for the guys I picked.

I volunteer to play Limba. May Sherdog fight finder smile upon you this Saturday. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 51 Pick 'em
*










The Tourney for the Title








The correct calls:



> Holt KO 1
> Hawk TKO 2
> Spohn KO 1
> Riggleman SD
> ...



*The Matchups

Bellator Pick 'em Tourney*
*
UFC_OWNS (2-1) vs dudeabides (3-0)
Fight won by dudeabides 83 to 34! 

Thelegend (2-1) vs hixxy (3-0)
Fight won by hixxy 61 to 30! 
*










*
Non-Tourney Matchups

limba (2-1) vs St.Paul Guy (1-2)
Fight won by limba 84 to 36! 

kantowrestler (0-2) vs Rauno (1-2)
Fight won by Rauno 46 to 38! 
*​ 


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was limba! The tournament action continues yet again in 7 days at Bellator 52! You can still sign up even if you are not in the tourney anymore. Here's the card if you want to take an early look:

http://mmajunkie.com/event/806/bellator-52.mma

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

UFC_OWNS


> Warren UD
> Spohn UD *15*
> Reis SUB 3
> Beebe UD
> ...


dudeabides


> Warren UD
> West UD *23*
> Galvao UD *19*
> Dantas SUB 1 *13*
> ...


Thelegend


> Warren def Vila by tko rd2
> Reis def Dantas by sub rd1
> Nogueira def Ed West by ud
> Galvao def Beebe by ud *18*
> ...


hixxy


> Alexis Vila vs. Joe Warren - Warren - UD
> 
> Eduardo Dantas vs. Wilson Reis - Dantas UD *15*
> 
> ...


limba


> Alexis Vila vs. Joe Warren - Alexis Vila, UD *16*
> Eduardo Dantas vs. Wilson Reis - Wilson Reis, UD
> Luiz Nogueira vs. Ed West - Ed West, UD *22*
> Chase Beebe vs. Marcos Galvao - Marcos Galvao, UD *18*
> ...


St.Paul Guy


> * Joe Warren via UD
> * Wilson Reis via UD
> * Luiz Nogueira via UD
> * Chase Beebe via UD
> ...


kantowrestler


> Alexis Vila/TKO/Round 2 *21*
> Wilson Reis/Unanimous Decision
> Luiz Nogueira/Unanimous Decision
> Chase Beebe/Submission/Round 1
> ...


Rauno


> Vila-tko-2nd *21*
> Reis-dec-ud
> Beebe-dec-ud
> Hawk-dec-ud *13*
> ...


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. dudeabides (3-0) 249 pts.
2. hixxy (3-0) 184 pts.
3. limba (2-1) 228 pts.
4. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
5. UFC_OWNS (2-1) 200 pts.
6. SmackyBear (1-1) 148 pts.
7. Killstarz (1-1) 138 pts.
8. Rauno (1-2) 164 pts.
9. St.Paul Guy (1-2) 158 pts.
10. G_Land (0-1) 70 pts.
11. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
12. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
13. Bknmax (0-2) 120 pts.
14. kantowrestler (0-2) 82 pts.



That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL

Me and St. Paul Guy have the same main card picks.

So...that means i've lost this fight.

Congrats man! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i got robbed by the judges on nog


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

limba said:


> LOL
> 
> Me and St. Paul Guy have the same main card picks.
> 
> ...


Damn i'm stupid. + tired.

Just saw: UD, UD, UD, UD...but didn't look at the picks. :shame02:

Only one in common.

Still hope then...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides wins congrats, but F you you stupid judges on the nog fight ruined me


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

might have lost but seeing that villa ko made it well worth it. was waiting for the baddest man on the planet to get his...and with a ko like that, im making vila my new av, and that ktfo my sig.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

No gift decisions for Warren tonight. Brutal knockout.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What happened to the Frank Caraballo vs Dustin Kempf fight? I had that as one of my undercard fights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides had a great pick em I guess ill face the loser of hixxy - the legend


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> What happened to the Frank Caraballo vs Dustin Kempf fight? I had that as one of my undercard fights.


Caraballo won by first round TKO. Bellator almost always takes one local feature fight and places it after the main event but off television. Have to get the results from ... shudder... 

Sherdog. http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Bellator-51-Results-and-Play-by-Play-35710


Btw, hixxy you and I are the only ones who must get picks in for the next event, see the results on the last page finally updated. But the signups are open for everybody. I hope people will still sign up, if they want, for the pick 'em fun.

Here is the next card, Saturday the 1st while the UFC is on free tv at the same time: 

MAIN CARD (MTV2)

* Mark Holata vs. Ron Sparks (heavyweight-tourney opening round)
* Neil Grove vs. Mike Hayes (heavyweight-tourney opening round)
* Blagoi Ivanov vs. Thiago Santos (heavyweight-tourney opening round)
* Eric Prindle vs. Abe Wagner (heavyweight-tourney opening round)

PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com)

* Cosmo Alexander vs. Josh Quayhagen
* Genair da Silva vs. Bryan Goldsby
* Nick Nichols vs. Matt Van Buren
* Josh Burns vs. Zak Jensen
* Justin Frazier vs. Liron Wilson


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Into the finals to face my good friend Dudeabides.. Im taking that belt..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

2-0 today, nice.


----------

